

The Biology of Sloppy Code - rsaarelm
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2010/11/26/the-biology-of-sloppy-code/

======
aeden
Quite an interesting post and metaphor. I'm sure that someone is going to
complain and say you've got it all wrong, but I think you've found a useful
way of thinking about programming at the macro level. I started programming as
a "chemist" and have more recently moved over to programming as a "biologist".
I wonder what "sociologist" programmers will (or do) develop with?

~~~
JonM
Agree. I'm surprised this article hasn't been more popular or at least
prompted more dicussion.

The point about moving away from doing everything from scratch to outsourcing
via APIs is interesting from a business perspective as well as programming.

There a number of startups appearing that are nothing more than a mashup of
existing technologies that can be harnessed via API.

------
wahnfrieden
Found this article to be mostly uninformed fluff, unfortunately.

One point: although "Ruby and Javascript" don't have compilers to yell at you,
there are static analysis tools which accomplish that to various degrees.

------
abalashov
The use of 'void *' is sloppy? Since when?

~~~
DjDarkman
Apparently sloppy = abstract.

